# Game 9: New Orleans Pelicans (3-4) @ Los Angeles Lakers (3-5)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This schedule sort of bothers me. We've already played the Suns twice and now the Lakers twice so early on. Happy to be playing the Lakers twice while Kobe is out though.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Again? Weird. Oh well, hopefully we pull out the W this time.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm afraid of what Anthony Davis will do to us in his encore performance.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I want to see what Pau does to adjust.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jordan Hill starting tonight alongside Pau.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Anthony Davis is going to demolish us.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tonight's starting lineup (Blake/Meeks/Young/Hill/Pau) will be the Lakers' sixth different one in nine games.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Basel said:


> Tonight's starting lineup (Blake/Meeks/Young/Hill/Pau) will be the Lakers' sixth different one in nine games.


I guess Pringles learned nothing from the first half of last season.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I hope Pau wakes up and takes it to Anthony Davis.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I would so bang Jamie Maggio in front of my wife. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Apparently Wes Johnson is starting too instead of young... I hope this doesn't mean Williams will get minutes over Henry or young. 

My guess is it's because now they need young as backup two with Blake moving to point guard. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> I would so bang Jamie Maggio in front of my wife.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Had to google search...Good Gawd! Shes the type if your wife walks in you just keep going and sing the papers when they come with a smile on your face.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I think my wife would see that ass and give me a high five. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

It's not a beat down yet, so that's good


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Up by 3 early 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Should we expect a beat down from the pelicans at home?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Who needs Nash when you have kaman!

And I think I like Henry and young together. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

So this ****** guy is a huge step down from Davis. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

I like the starting lineup for this one. Hill and Johnson bring a lot of energy to that unit.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Sweet papi with an erection. X just molested ******. Play if the year so far. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Good lawd that was nasty...like ughhhhhh....


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

With Henry knocking down threes, his shot had to be respected, opening up the lane. I like how he used Withey's face to gain extra height on that dunk.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

arasu said:


> With Henry knocking down threes, his shot had to be respected, opening up the lane. I like how he used Withey's face to gain extra height on that dunk.


Show some respect, his name is ******. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Shawne Williams: 5 PF, 1 TO, 1 made FG, 13 minutes
For the season, he is averaging 7.1 fouls per 36 minutes. If he can cut that in half, his other numbers are decent. Otherwise, it looks like he is stealing important development minutes from Kelly.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lol I was going to give Pringles props for playing kaman and hill over twenty minutes and limiting Williams. Guess he had no choice. 

Williams playing is super redundant with Johnson also playing. Williams does nothing better but maybe catch and shoot. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Xavier would be a senior at Kansas playing alongside Wiggins if he had stayed in college. I forget that he's only 22.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was a fantastic game. This team looks completely different when they're not playing a back to back. That makes me worry about Denver tomorrow, but they've been really bad this season so hopefully we can capitalize.

As for that Xavier dunk...holy shit.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

Great game! is it me or are we playing better then last year? I'v said it all along, players like Xavier and Young are hungry , Kaman and Gasol are actually a better fit then D12 and Gasol, when Kobe comes back he shouldn't try to score 30 a game , he should try to end each game with 7+ ast's , the ball movement is great!!! if kobe doesn't hurt it only contribute to it , I can see the Lakers getting into the playoffs!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I would so bang Jamie Maggio in front of my wife.





Geaux Tigers said:


> Had to google search...Good Gawd! Shes the type if your wife walks in you just keep going and sing the papers when they come with a smile on your face.


She's sexy, but let's not get ridiculous.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Xavier would be a senior at Kansas playing alongside Wiggins if he had stayed in college. I forget that he's only 22.


Xavier is in his 4th year right? So no. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> She's sexy, but let's not get ridiculous.


You must only see her sitting down. 

I think she needs to be standing with her back to the camera at all times. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice win...and a great contribution from Jordan Hill.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Poor poor Jeff Withey...


----------

